# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi > [Τελικός Ενισχυτής] kenwood ka1010

## papkir

καλησπέρα , έχω τον παραπάνω ενισχυτή ο οποίος  καίει  το αριστερό twiter (είναι το τρίτο που αλλάζω) . τα ηχεία είναι pure acoustics caesar 280 watt , μπορεί κάποιος σας παρακαλώ να μου πει τι ν αρχίσω να ελέγχω
ευχαριστώ

----------


## chipakos-original

Τα twiter κατά βάση καίγονται από δύο αιτίες. Πρώτη αιτία είναι να ακούς μουσική με τον ήχο παραμορφωμένο και δεύτερη αιτία να έχει πρόβλημα το φίλτρο που βρίσκεται μέσα στο ηχείο. Αν ανοίξεις την καμπίνα και βγάλεις και δεις το croos over να έχει κάποιο πυκνωτή φουσκωμένο τότε βρήκες το πρόβλημα. Κάνε σε πρώτη φάση αυτόν τον έλεγχο και μετά βλέπουμε. Ακόμα καλύτερα όταν ανοίξεις βγάλε και μιά δυο φωτό να δούμε κι εμείς πως είναι η διάταξη του φίλτρου μέσα στην καμπίνα.

----------

papkir (14-12-14)

----------


## moutoulos

Πάντως ο ενισχυτής είναι ο μόνος που δεν φταίει ...

----------

papkir (14-12-14), themisperi (07-01-17)

----------


## geostrom

με 2Χ50 watt ενισχυτή παίζεις 280 watt ηχεια ?

----------

papkir (14-12-14)

----------


## xsterg

> με 2Χ50 watt ενισχυτή παίζεις 280 watt ηχεια ?


δεν εχει σχεση το ενα με το αλλο.

----------

papkir (14-12-14), windmill82 (14-12-14)

----------


## xsterg

το καψιμο ειναι στο ιδιο καναλι η σε διαφορετικο? μιλαω για καναλι του ενισχυτη. ειναι στο ιδιο ηχειο η και στα δυο? ξεκαθαρισε λιγο το τοπιο...

----------

papkir (14-12-14)

----------


## papkir

στο ίδιο ηχείο στο ίδιο καναλι

----------


## xsterg

> στο ίδιο ηχείο στο ίδιο καναλι


αρα η κατι ειναι στο ηχειο η κατι ειναι στο καναλι του ενισχυτη. ξεκινα απο τα ευκολα και τα απλα. απο το ηχειο. αλλαξε τον ηλεκτρολυτικο η τους ηλεκτρολυτικους. μετα κανε και αντιμεταθεση στα ηχεια. το δεξια αριστερα και αντιστροφα. αν ξανακαει το τουιτερ σε αυτο το καναλι τοτε δεν φταιει το ηχειο και παμε στον ενισχυτη.

----------

papkir (14-12-14)

----------


## geostrom

> δεν εχει σχεση το ενα με το αλλο.


μήπως εχει ?

----------

papkir (15-12-14)

----------


## windmill82

> μήπως εχει ?


..ενταξει μεγαλα ηχεια - μικρος ενισχυτης , λιγο παραταιρα αλλα δε δικαιολογει να καιει τα tweeter εκτος κι αν τον παιζεις τσιτα και στα καιει λογω παραμορφωωσης.

----------

papkir (15-12-14)

----------


## ezizu

> αρα η κατι ειναι στο ηχειο η κατι ειναι στο καναλι του ενισχυτη. ξεκινα απο τα ευκολα και τα απλα. απο το ηχειο. αλλαξε τον ηλεκτρολυτικο η τους ηλεκτρολυτικους. μετα κανε και αντιμεταθεση στα ηχεια. το δεξια αριστερα και αντιστροφα. αν ξανακαει το τουιτερ σε αυτο το καναλι τοτε δεν φταιει το ηχειο και παμε στον ενισχυτη.


Νομίζω πως σε μια επισκευή γενικά, το να μπαίνει κάποιος στην διαδικασία να κάνει διάφορες δοκιμές, έτσι ώστε να καταφέρει να εντοπίσει-διορθώσει το όποιο πρόβλημα, με κίνδυνο όμως να ξανακάνει ζημιά κατά τον έλεγχο της σωστής ή όχι επισκευής (όπως π.χ. στο εδώ θέμα, να ξανά κάψει το tweeter ) δεν είναι ότι σωστότερο και λογικότερο. 
Εκτός αυτού βέβαια η όλη επισκευή, υπό προϋποθέσεις, μπορεί τελικά να κοστίσει πολύ ακριβότερα. 
Για τον έλεγχο της σωστής λειτουργίας των διάφορων ηλεκ. συσκευών, υπάρχουν τα όργανα μέτρησης και οι διάφορες μετρήσεις που μπορούν με αυτά να πραγματοποιηθούν .

Όσο αφορά το πρόβλημα τώρα, σαφώς θα πρέπει αρχικά να ελεγχθεί το κύκλωμα του crossover και οι πυκνωτές του , όπως σωστά αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω.
Εννοείται όμως ότι αν δεν βρεθεί κάποιο πρόβλημα στο crossover, θα πρέπει να γίνουν και κάποιες μετρήσεις στον ενισχυτή με χρήση γεννήτριας, παλμογράφου και φορτίου (αν και εγώ θα έκανα αυτές τις μετρήσεις, έστω και προληπτικά) . 

Θα μπορούσες όμως πέρα όλων αυτών, να περιγράψεις  τις συνθήκες λειτουργίας κατά τις οποίες κάηκε το tweeter στο συγκεκριμένο ηχείο και μάλιστα τρεις φορές (π.χ. μεγάλη ένταση, κακή ποιότητα ήχου πηγής, χρήση μικροφώνου κ.ο.κ.) .
Η άποψή μου φιλικά.

----------

papkir (15-12-14)

----------


## geostrom

θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με τον Σήφη (ezizu) .
καταρχάς η άποψη μου ειναι οτι θα πρέπει το σύστημα να ελεγχθεί απο έναν επαγγελματία , δεν επισκευαζουμε με το μάτι αλλα με μετρήσεις ,εμένα πχ μου εχει τύχει πολλες φορές να εχει πρόβλημα και το πηνίο απο υπερθέρμανση και να μην φαίνεται, μια μετρηση σύνθετης αντίστασις ειναι κάτι που πάντα κάνω και απο εκεί φαίνονται πολλες λεπτομέρειες όσον αφορά το ηχειο , επισης μου εχει τύχη και παρόμοιο περιστατικό όπου το tweeter αντικατάστασης δεν ηταν το ίδιο μοντελο με το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα του φίλου μας παραπάνω .

----------

papkir (16-12-14)

----------


## east electronics

Προφανως αυτο που θελουν να πουν τα παιδια ειναι  οτι πολυς κοσμος δεν γνωριζει οτι ενας ενισχυτης 25 W μπορει ευκολα να καψει ενα ηχειο 200W  και επειδη καποιος μπορει να μην το καταλαβε  το ξαναγραφω 

ΕΝΑΣ ΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΗς 25w ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΨΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΗΧΕΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ 200w

Αυτο που πολυ ευκολα μπορει να καψει ενα οποιοδηποτε ηχειο ακομα και μεγαλης ισχυος  ειναι η παραμορφωση το κλιπαρισμα  και οι συνιστωσες dc  που υπαρχουν μεσα σε ενα κλιπαρισμενο ακουστικο σημα .

Το αντιθετο  ενα ηχειο 100W το οποιο παιζει με εναν ενισχυτη 250 W στο 65%  Δλδ πανω στο ηχειο εφαρμοζονται 150 περιπου ακλιπαριστα βαττ μπορει να δουλευει για πολυ μεγαλο χρονικο δαστημα χωρις προβληματα . 

Απαραιτητη προυποθεση για να λειτουργησει το παραπανω ειναι οτι μιλαμε για πραγματικα βαττ και απο την πλευρα του ενισχυτη αλλα και απο την πλευρα των ηχειων ...

Τωρα στην περιπτωση που εχει καει ενα tweeter και μαλιστα μονο του  κανονικα πριν αντικατασταθει θα πρεπει να γινει ελεγχος και στο κροσσοβερ αλλα και στον ενισχυτη ... 

Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## papkir

επανερχομαι στο θεμα , τελικα φταιει ο ενισχυτης ,τα κροσοβερ ηταν οκ ,κι εκαψε το  τουιτερ στο ιδιο καναλι απο αλλο ζευγος ηχειων , αρχισα λοιπον να εξεταζω τον ενισχυτη , ξεκινησα απο τα ρευματα ηρεμιας τα οποια ειναι οκ περιπου στα 20mv (στο μανουαλ αναφερει 18mv) , θα ηθελα αν καποιος εχει την διαθεση και μπορει να μου πει τι αλλους ελεγχους να κανω δεδομενου οτι υπαρχει και παλμογραφος και γεννητρια 
δλδ ποσα mv σημα να βαλω σε ποια συχνοτητα που μπορω να δω για παραμορφωσεις που "καινε" κλπ
σας ευχαριστω

----------


## east electronics

θα υπαρχει μια περιπτωση  να ειναι πολυ "ανοιχτη' η εισοδος και ο ενισχυτης να ενισχυει μεχρι και υπερηχους και να δημιουργει αυτα τα προβληματα ..στην πραξη ομως θα τον σταματουσε ο πυκνωτης μιλλερ του vas 

Ριξε μια ματια να δεις εαν οι αντιστασεις στο ζομπελ ειναι τηγανισμενες αυτο θα ηταν μια πρωτη ενδειξη 

Επισης ειναι πολυ πιθανο για καποιους λογους  ο ενισχυτης να πεφτει  σε ταλαντωση η οποια δεν ακουγεται φυσικα με το αυτι και οδηγει σε τετοιες καταστασεις .

Με μια προχειρη ματια το κυκλωμα του ενισχυτη ειναι λιγο αντισυμβατικο εως λιγο αφυλακτο θα ελεγα  υπαρχει πυκνωτης miller  στον VAs  αλλα στατιστικα ειναι μαλλον λιγο μικρος οπου σε αντιστοιχες διαταξεις που εχουν μικρο μιλλερ στον vas  υπαρχουν πυκνωτες miller  και στα driver ωστε να φυλαξουν τετοια φαινομενα σε καθε σταδιο ξεχωριστα και απο λιγο  για να μην χρειαστει να κοπανησουν  μεγαλους πυκνωτες που συνηθως "τρωνε " το ευρος στο ενα η το αλλο σταδιο ...

Προσωπικα θα τον εψαχνα για ευρος να δω ποσο ψηλα παει ως εχει  , θα τον εψαχνα για ταλαντωση υπο φορτιο  , και πιθανον να προσθετα πυκνωτες miller  στα οδηγα  προσεκτικα με μικρες τιμες αρχικα τυπου 22pf   και θα ανεβαινα ισως και μεχρι 100-120 οσο αυτες δεν επιρεαζουν το ευρος του μηχανηματος σε μεγαλο βαθμο . 


Παλμογραφο φορτιο και γεννητρια εχεις ?

----------

papkir (20-06-15)

----------

